

Free Bing API completely Dead - likktagim
https://datamarket.azure.com/dataset/5BA839F1-12CE-4CCE-BF57-A49D98D29A44

======
davidu
If by "completely" you mean "not at all" then yes.

First 5,000 requests are still free, and the prices are very inexpensive at
the low-end, and I'll bet at the high-end you are either generating revenue
and/or could negotiate with them.

------
zyce
The web search API remains free. Additionally, the other API features are free
up to 5,000 transactions per month (images, maps, retail search, etc.)

I wouldn't say it's completely dead.

------
ChuckMcM
This should not have been unexpected, given Microsoft's investment in Bing vs
the cost of keeping a web index fresh and humming, it was inevitable. On the
plus side, unlike other services, if you built your app on top of it you can
pay for it and your app can continue running. This is, I expect, preferable to
having the API be simply discontinued.

